# Makita Does it Again



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XAD03Z

Another 18X2 tool


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XAD03Z
> 
> 
> 
> Another 18X2 tool




I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need or want to lug around a two battery tool, when the competition puts out plenty of power with one battery. My 02.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need or want to lug around a two battery tool, when the competition puts out plenty of power with one battery. My 02.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


For some people, probably most, it comes down to which battery platform you're invested in. I gave up several years ago on that and now have Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee and Ryobi 18 volt and Bosch 12 volt. 

I have the x2 track saw and rear handle circ saw and don't have any complaints about them. Makita integrated the batteries into these very well. 2 of the Makita 5ah batteries are not much, if at all, heavier than the Milwaukee 9.0. Nice bonus is Makita's holiday sales basically give you free tools when you buy the 4 battery seasonal kits. Still wishing I had bought the 10-inch miter saw they had on sale for $299 with 4 batteries and a charger. 

That said, if I were in the market for a cordless hole shooter, it would be the Milwaukee. The 2 batteries on this thing, as well as on their large grinders, seem like they would be really awkward considering both of those tools are frequently used in awkward positions.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I have the Sawzall and the circular saw and the double battery doesn't bother me at all. 
For tools that big they do blend into the design and weight isn't an issue.

Now I have to agree the grinder in 36v is really wide on the end.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need or want to lug around a two battery tool, when the competition puts out plenty of power with one battery. My 02.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The 18vX2 tools I've have are awesome. The 7.5" sliding miter saw will cut trim all day without even needing to check battery life. 

The track saw has completely replaced my TS55 and the added weight isn't noticed in use. 

I also have the leaf blower and it's as powerful as my 2 stroke Echo. I've used the Fuel one many times and the makita will literally blow it away.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TRThomas said:


> For some people, probably most, it comes down to which battery platform you're invested in. I gave up several years ago on that and now have Dewalt, Makita, Milwaukee and Ryobi 18 volt and Bosch 12 volt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It makes zero sense to me to have just one battery platform as well. What's the problem, more than one charger? I'm certainly not going to jip myself of the tool of choice because I don't want to plug in another charger. 




Mike.
_______________


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need or want to lug around a two battery tool, when the competition puts out plenty of power with one battery. My 02.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Very few times I would need it, I'm running 2.0 batteries on all my Makitas. Just bought another sub compact Makita combo with three 2. batteries.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

TimNJ said:


> I have the Sawzall and the circular saw and the double battery doesn't bother me at all.
> For tools that big they do blend into the design and weight isn't an issue.
> 
> Now I have to agree the grinder in 36v is really wide on the end.


The x2 sawzall looks good, all the reviews I've seen on it are positive and it cuts really fast. I'd probably have one if I didn't get the single battery version in a kit. It has a ton of power, and I've never not been able to cut anything with it. It can run through batteries pretty quickly if you're cutting through 4x6 or 8's or similar all day though, at which point I'll break out the Makita AVT recip, which is much more pleasant to use all day anyway. 



Californiadecks said:


> It makes zero sense to me to have just one battery platform as well. What's the problem, more than one charger? I'm certainly not going to jip myself of the tool of choice because I don't want to plug in another charger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it's cost prohibitive for some people. I've worked with people who only use Makita as it's the first cordless line they bought into. They also had very few cordless tools and only a few batteries. With the power cordless tools are making now days, I won't buy a corded handheld tool if there is a viable cordless option. I also only buy kits that come with free batteries around the holidays whenever possible, or if there's something in the closeout rack at Home Depot. 

RE the having to plug more than one charger in, I bought a Ridgid Pro small hard case, gutted the lid and mounted all the chargers I use on the top with a splitter and short ext. cord, and keep all my batteries inside of it. It's the most expensive "tool" I own by a large margin when full of batteries. It never stays on a job, even if I leave tools over night or whatever.



BBuild said:


> The 18vX2 tools I've have are awesome. The 7.5" sliding miter saw will cut trim all day without even needing to check battery life.
> 
> The track saw has completely replaced my TS55 and the added weight isn't noticed in use.
> 
> I also have the leaf blower and it's as powerful as my 2 stroke Echo. I've used the Fuel one many times and the makita will literally blow it away.


I was considering that 7.5" saw, but I couldn't find one anywhere to look at in person so I ended up with the Milwaukee battery saw. The x2 track saw is great, haven't touched my corded Makita, and the HK55 rarely sees use either. I'm waiting until the holiday sales go live, and am likely going to get the x2 leaf blower kit, assuming it's the same deal as last year. 



avenge said:


> Very few times I would need it, I'm running 2.0 batteries on all my Makitas. Just bought another sub compact Makita combo with three 2. batteries.


I use the 2.0's most often on as well. The rear handle circ saw with (2) 2.0's is incredibly light and will crosscut 2x all day for most of what I do. I do wish Makita would put out a slim 3.0 like Hitachi and Bosch have.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TRThomas said:


> I use the 2.0's most often on as well. The rear handle circ saw with (2) 2.0's is incredibly light and will crosscut 2x all day for most of what I do. I do wish Makita would put out a slim 3.0 like Hitachi and Bosch have.


I also have Hitachi cordless and will probably add Bosch to my arsenal. I have the Bosch radio oddly the Hitachi charger interferes with the reception.

Makita is my desired platform for tools I use most often but there's no way I'd limit myself. I don't care how many different brands of cordless I use but there's few I have no interest in at all.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

It is nice when you have two have tools that are the same platform and the battery runs out on one while you're up on a ladder or away from the truck...just swap the battery from the other and keep working. I know that's not enough reason to never get a different platform tool, but it is a good tie breaker when the tools are similar enough. 
The other nice thing about Makita going 2x18 is that you can use any 18v battery on any tool. Those big ass batteries on some other platforms don't even fit on a lot of tools.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SPG said:


> It is nice when you have two have tools that are the same platform and the battery runs out on one while you're up on a ladder or away from the truck...just swap the battery from the other and keep working. I know that's not enough reason to never get a different platform tool, but it is a good tie breaker when the tools are similar enough.
> The other nice thing about Makita going 2x18 is that you can use any 18v battery on any tool. Those big ass batteries on some other platforms don't even fit on a lot of tools.




Other platforms give plenty of power with just one 18v battery. I think most of the others don't even make larger batteries than 18v anymore. Those are becoming a thing of the past.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TRThomas said:


> The x2 sawzall looks good, all the reviews I've seen on it are positive and it cuts really fast. I'd probably have one if I didn't get the single battery version in a kit. It has a ton of power, and I've never not been able to cut anything with it. It can run through batteries pretty quickly if you're cutting through 4x6 or 8's or similar all day though, at which point I'll break out the Makita AVT recip, which is much more pleasant to use all day anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makita here since 1983. I have never broken a cordless Makita. They get obsolete.
With one battery I will never not have a battery for whatever tools I happen to be using. I have cases for all my stuff and there is at least one battery in the case. No matter what tool I am using and it dies, I can grab a battery from any case or any tool without skipping a beat. When I comes time to charge I use my double charger from the Sawzall so I always have batteries.

I was on the fence when I bought the Sawzall. Read one review and they say it's heavy, another no. I decided power was more important than comfort for what I use a Sawzall for and went X2. I don't find the weight to be a problem at all.

I got the X2 7 1/2 slide miter box and that thing is great.

I got X2 miter box, rear handle circ saw, Sawzall, chain saw, blower. Eyeballing the X2 power head for string trimmer and pole saw next.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

TimNJ said:


> Makita here since 1983. I have never broken a cordless Makita. They get obsolete.
> With one battery I will never not have a battery for whatever tools I happen to be using. I have cases for all my stuff and there is at least one battery in the case. No matter what tool I am using and it dies, I can grab a battery from any case or any tool without skipping a beat. When I comes time to charge I use my double charger from the Sawzall so I always have batteries.
> 
> I was on the fence when I bought the Sawzall. Read one review and they say it's heavy, another no. I decided power was more important than comfort for what I use a Sawzall for and went X2. I don't find the weight to be a problem at all.
> ...


Makita definitely builds tools for the long haul. I've got a 9.6v drill of theirs buried somewhere that still works like new. Hell, the battery still takes a charge albeit not as it did when new. My original Makita drill/impact kit is.. 10 years old? Batteries are still going strong and both they and the tools see use daily. Bought an early Dewalt 20v drill a long time ago and it didn't last a year of light around the house work. Really put me off Dewalt tools for a long time, but their new 20v cordless stuff is great (have their OMT and deep cut bandsaw - both exceptional performers.) I've also been waiting on a deal on the x2 power head for some homemade tool ideas I've been tossing around.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> Other platforms give plenty of power with just one 18v battery. I think most of the others don't even make larger batteries than 18v anymore. Those are becoming a thing of the past.


Not sure I follow. Are you saying DeWalt isn't making their 60v stuff anymore? 
I guess my point, which if I have to explain then I didn't make it very well, is that with Makita at least it doesn't matter what size battery you have as it will work on their other tools. If I buy the Makita 18v x2 chop saw, either of those 5ah batteries that come with it will work on my impact driver. If you buy the Milwaukee table saw for example, that big battery won't even fit on an impact driver, not that you'd want to lift that boat anchor overhead anyway.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

SPG said:


> Not sure I follow. Are you saying DeWalt isn't making their 60v stuff anymore?
> I guess my point, which if I have to explain then I didn't make it very well, is that with Makita at least it doesn't matter what size battery you have as it will work on their other tools. If I buy the Makita 18v x2 chop saw, either of those 5ah batteries that come with it will work on my impact driver. If you buy the Milwaukee table saw for example, that big battery won't even fit on an impact driver, not that you'd want to lift that boat anchor overhead anyway.


I think he is referring to the now defunct Dewalt 40v, Bosch 36v and Milwaukee 28v tools that never built any steam. I didn't realize the new Milwaukee high output batteries wouldn't work on their drivers? I know Flexvolt is backwards compatible on all of their 20v LIon tools, but as you said I wouldn't use either of those on a tool I had to carry on my belt all day. On a circ saw, recip saw or a semi stationary tool they are great, but at that point 2 Makita batteries weighing 3 pounds or 1 super battery weighing 3 pounds still weigh the same. I'd go for the best ergonomics at that point assuming the performance was similar.

Edit: Also maybe note worthy, Makitas 3-4-5-6ah batteries all weigh the same.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I ALWAYS use the smallest battery I can. Makes no sense to lug around a huge battery when all I have to do is yell "hey Bob grab me another battery " once every couple days. 

I don't need a battery to last all day when I have 15 of them. 

In fact I don't own any of the extra large amp hour batteries. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

some of the big stuff sucks batteries .the makita blower i have can use up the two batteries and same for the big demo hammer .
Oh and I have milwaukee's new model impact and drill ,yeah they have hump but they suck off battery's fast fast when under load .So sometimes bigger or more batteries is of value . Depends on tool and application .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use the **** out of the impacts daily. I can get by with the small batteries. I like to carry the surge in my bags. The small battery is perfect for that. When I say small I mean the 2.0 ah. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

Californiadecks said:


> I use the **** out of the impacts daily. I can get by with the small batteries. I like to carry the surge in my bags. The small battery is perfect for that. When I say small I mean the 2.0 ah.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yep, the Surge with the 2.0 is my daily driver as well. Only time I really use my Makita impacts is if I'm driving some really large lags or ledgerlocks or something. The Surge will do it, but the driver end seems to heat up a bit and starts to sound.. off.. and I don't want to burn it up. The standard impact drivers are faster for the big stuff, but the surge drives anything up to 3-1/2 #10's a bit faster, smoother and with a lot less noise.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

JFM constr said:


> some of the big stuff sucks batteries .the makita blower i have can use up the two batteries and same for the big demo hammer .
> Oh and I have milwaukee's new model impact and drill ,yeah they have hump but they suck off battery's fast fast when under load .So sometimes bigger or more batteries is of value . Depends on tool and application .


The x2 track saw drains batteries pretty quickly if you are cutting thick or dense material. Had to taper rip about 200' of 1" thick pre-finished Poplar toe kick and IIRC I had to change batteries twice. Was using a 60 tooth 6-1/2" blade though which was definitely not the right blade for the job.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I've started going to 12v Milwaukie for most things. Light and enough power for day to day work.

Drilled 6 holes on porcelain tile the other day and didn't even go down a bar I don't think.

Cut nearly 70 feet of triple wall poly carbonate with the small 12 volt saw and standard round battery. Missed it by 2 feet.

Cut a 4x10 with it as well. No problem. Depth of cut is the only bummer. 1 5/8 inches.

The 12 volt stuff is amazing.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I've started going to 12v Milwaukie for most things. Light and enough power for day to day work.
> 
> Drilled 6 holes on porcelain tile the other day and didn't even go down a bar I don't think.
> 
> ...


so was the model t.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

any word on how much this Makita drill will cost? always surprises me when makita has tool cheaper than the compition. but doubt this will be one of them. 

I will consider buying this tool if the price is right. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

plug this into your milwaukee....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> I've started going to 12v Milwaukie for most things. Light and enough power for day to day work.
> 
> Drilled 6 holes on porcelain tile the other day and didn't even go down a bar I don't think.
> 
> ...


If I add another color to my line up it will be the 12v Milwaukee, 

This is the one,,,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

I don't understand how you guys can objectify these poor women who were obviously forced into appearing in these ads for no financial compensation whatsoever. 

That said, gonna have to give the W to team red on this one.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Miss Makita obviously got that chest from running that chainsaw all day.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Makita does it again


ya Makita was the last to come out with a tool again haha. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

They wait for everybody else to make them, and then they improve the weak points.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Then they lose out on patents. Following isn't a good business strategy. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Makita is too busy making stuff we don't need like motorized bikes, inflatable jackets, motorized wheelbarrows , I do like the coffee maker 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Then they lose out on patents. Following isn't a good business strategy.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Nothing worse than rushing a tool to market and then have issues with it.
That can really drum up negative views on the company.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> Makita is too busy making stuff we don't need like motorized bikes, inflatable jackets, motorized wheelbarrows , I do like the coffee maker
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


They do make some odd stuff.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

That makita chain saw is just what I need....In the winter sometimes fire wood runs low I'm out an there's a nice piece by the side of the road but it's 50' long I can hack it into 8 or 10 foot links and I got a few nights wood. 

Only a 14" bar though


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> Nothing worse than rushing a tool to market and then have issues with it.
> 
> That can really drum up negative views on the company.




So the better strategy is to copy others, because you may get it wrong? I don't think good companies follow that business plan.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

These cordless companys want your money. Damn I wished I'd invested in union carbide or whoever is mining all this freakin lithium. It's the batteries that cost the money...the tool for what it is....is cheap. Once you have 10 or more batteries in one platform you'll always buy their tools and of course you'll pick up and extra battery or two at $100+ a pop. 

I see Milwaukee (Techtronic) has come out with a 12.0 amp hour battery almost $200 i think. 

It is the batteries my fellow nimrods without them the tool is useless


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm not in the camp that thinks sticking to one platform makes sense. My boys will break out an extra charger if there's another tool that's better for the task at hand.




Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

So heres the comparison keeping in mind ........... W = [A] × [ V] 

Milwaukee 12 amp x 18 volts=216 watts of power 

Milwakee 9 amp x 18 volts=162 watts of power 

Makita 2 6amp =12 amp x 36 volts=432 watts of power 

Clearly the makita has more ass....if the ratings are correct


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> So heres the comparison keeping in mind ........... W = [A] × [ V]
> 
> Milwaukee 12 amp x 18 volts=216 watts of power
> 
> ...


You're confusing amp-hours with amps. Your numbers are watt-hours (capacity) not watts (power). And with Makita 6 amp does not = 12 amp. The batteries are connected in series so it's still 6 amp but double the voltage. So Makita is 216 watt-hours like Milwaukee 12.0

To get power you have to know the cells used and the configuration. And it gets more complicated. Voltage drops at max load.

Milwaukee 12AH is 5S3P, with cells that can produce 40 amps for a reasonable amount of time for a tool. So that's 16V (factoring voltage drop) at 120 amps = 1920 watts.

Milwaukee 9AH is also 5S3P with cells that can only produce 20 amps, so it's half the power at 960 watts.

Makita has similar cells, but 20 instead of 15, configured 10S2P, so we're at 32V and 40 amps for 1280 watts.

All of these can burst significantly higher outputs, and can't maintain the above numbers for continuous use.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

But more ass isn't always needed. The trade off for ass that may not be needed is weight. The Milwaukee cordless holehawg is a beast. I use one consistently to drill solid 6x. Sometimes 50 or 60 holes. Couldn't imagine lugging a two battery tool around all day for that. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> But more ass isn't always needed. The trade off for ass that may not be needed is weight. The Milwaukee cordless holehawg is a beast. I use one consistently to drill solid 6x. Sometimes 50 or 60 holes. Couldn't imagine lugging a two battery tool around all day for that.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Very true. I don't think Milwaukee really hit a home run with the newest circ saw. Too big and heavy.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golden view said:


> Very true. I don't think Milwaukee really hit a home run with the newest circ saw. Too big and heavy.




I 100% agree. I won't be buying it. The whole reason I like the others is how light they are. I'm in the camp that using the lightest tool possible with the minimum amount of power that's still comfortable to use. In other words 'enough' power is all I need. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm in the camp that using the lightest tool possible with the minimum amount of power that's still comfortable to use.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


turning work into leisure? I still use the wormdrive and occasionally big foot


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I 100% agree. I won't be buying it. The whole reason I like the others is how light they are. I'm in the camp that using the lightest tool possible with the minimum amount of power that's still comfortable to use. In other words 'enough' power is all I need.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I do like the Dewalt rear handle though.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> turning work into leisure? I still use the wormdrive and occasionally big foot




Actually turning work into using the best tools available. Lightweight is an important part of that. I have many battle wounds. I owe it to myself to go easier on my body these days. I'm not about to use the heavier tools out of stubbornness. My back leaves my ego at home. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone would need or want to lug around a two battery tool, when the competition puts out plenty of power with one battery. My 02.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I am a Bosch guy. But I have several Ryobi cordless. They are pretty dang good little tools. Most of them aren't my daily use. 18g nailer, Stapler, Jigsaw, leaf blower and even a hammer drill. They do the job and last a long time. Haven't had to replace one yet.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> I'm in the camp that using the lightest tool possible with the minimum amount of power that's still comfortable to use.


My wife picked up a Japanese Makita catalog for me this year and there's some interesting stuff in there that I've never seen here. They have battery connectors so you can wear the battery pack on your belt and have a cord to the tool. I could see this being awesome for something like screwing in drywall overhead all day.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

SPG said:


> My wife picked up a Japanese Makita catalog for me this year and there's some interesting stuff in there that I've never seen here. They have battery connectors so you can wear the battery pack on your belt and have a cord to the tool. I could see this being awesome for something like screwing in drywall overhead all day.


might as well just use corded haha. only tool I've seen with battery on the belt is the hard hat fan 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> So the better strategy is to copy others, because you may get it wrong? I don't think good companies follow that business plan.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


???
So who holds the patent on the cordless miter box? Cordless impact?

I guess everybody just "copied".


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> ???
> So who holds the patent on the cordless miter box? Cordless impact?
> 
> I guess everybody just "copied".


haven't miter boxes always been cordless?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> ???
> 
> So who holds the patent on the cordless miter box? Cordless impact?
> 
> ...




Makita made it big when there cordless drills first came out. They were pretty much alone in the industry. I remember it well. Yes, it pays to be the first to come out with a bitchin idea. In fact it pays big. 

Edit: cordless drills was changed to reflect what I was talking about. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

original cordless screwdriver/drill....:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

In April 1969, they (Makita) introduced the 6500D battery-powered drill (the first rechargeable power tool). In December 1978, they launched the 6010D re-chargeable drill (the first nickel cadmium battery tool). In August 1997, the 6213D rechargeable driver-drill was exhibited at the Chicago Hardware Show (the first nickel hydride battery tool). In February 2005, the TD130D (the first lithium-ion battery tool) was made available.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Makita



Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

This was the standard of the industry for many many years.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> This was the standard of the industry for many many years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my father has the same one still works well. Looking at the flashlight is a good laugh, about the same as a candle for brightness.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

that 9.6v (i think) makita was a godsend to guys installing cabinets and misc hardware when they first came out....


i remember fog's trying to drive slot tip screws with them....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> that 9.6v (i think) makita was a godsend to guys installing cabinets and misc hardware when they first came out....
> 
> 
> i remember fog's trying to drive slot tip screws with them....




The old man I was stuck with as a youngster hanging doors had a couple of them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I thought Rockwell had the first miter box ,But your saying it was makita . Interesting


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Who's saying the first miterbox was a Makita? Not me. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> Gotcha. I wonder if it takes some kind of standardized bar, maybe you could put a 12" bar on it? I'm not too familiar with chainsaws or whether 2 more inches or bar/chain would be a significant increase in load on the motor. I've been tempted to buy the x2 rear handle brushless several times, really just waiting for it to go on super sale with 2 extra batteries.


I think it is. My dewalt came with a Oregon chain and bar. I have seen guys on youtube use bigger bars on the saw.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Unless you have a dozen or so batteries of that platform




So if I have a dozen batteries of one platform how is it more expensive to have another platform? If I needed a dozen Milwaukee batteries before I bought a Makita drill, I now need 13 batteries because I have more tools. I can have 10 tools in one day each with their own battery. I can't use 10 tools at a time, but If I need it for a second it's there ready to go with a battery.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> So if I have a dozen batteries of one platform how is it more expensive to have another platform? If I needed a dozen Milwaukee batteries before I bought a Makita drill, I now need 13 batteries because I have more tools. I can have 10 tools in one day each with their own battery. I can't use 10 tools at a time, but If I need it for a second it's there ready to go with a battery.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You used to have a sense of humor Mike.... Lighten up some man.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> It's not cheaper to have one platform, unless you are changing batteries from one tool to the other all day. That sounds more expensive to me.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Agreed


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> You used to have a sense of humor Mike.... Lighten up some man.




You took they as something bad???? It's not me man. It's your head. I was just conversating. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You took they as something bad???? It's not me man. It's your head. I was just conversating.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No but you turned a joke into a debate. Not what i was shooting for. I blame it on the tone deafness of text.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A&E Exteriors said:


> No but you turned a joke into a debate. Not what i was shooting for. I blame it on the tone deafness of text.



I apologize sir. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I apologize sir.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No biggie Mike.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Milwaukie or Makita needs to make a 20v powerpack like Stihl has for gas. Then you could just add the tools you need.
> 
> A power pruner with extensions would be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Makita has a X2 power head for a weed wacker and a pole saw attachment.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

TimNJ said:


> Makita has a X2 power head for a weed wacker and a pole saw attachment.


Also hedge trimmer, articulated hedge trimmer, brush cutter and a tiller. 

I was interested in them, but as I found out yesterday Makita went with a star coupler or something.. whereas almost every other company that makes power head attachments is basically standardized with a square coupler. This kind of put me off, the only reason I wanted one was for a power broom attachment, which Makita doesn't offer, along with using it to power things I've been tossing around in my head.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Irishslave said:


> Tell me about cut capacity...with a good sharp chain how many logs can I cut?


I couldn’t say, depends on type of wood and size. It goes through the batteries pretty quickly. It cuts really fast though.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TRThomas said:


> Also hedge trimmer, articulated hedge trimmer, brush cutter and a tiller.
> 
> I was interested in them, but as I found out yesterday Makita went with a star coupler or something.. whereas almost every other company that makes power head attachments is basically standardized with a square coupler. This kind of put me off, the only reason I wanted one was for a power broom attachment, which Makita doesn't offer, along with using it to power things I've been tossing around in my head.


I was wondering what they had for coupling the attachments.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> I couldn’t say, depends on type of wood and size. It goes through the batteries pretty quickly. It cuts really fast though.


Firewood around here is mostly red oak and hickory. Some Maple and Walnut. Very little Ash left


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Put my order in for this:

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XNB02Z

Have to wait, none in the warehouse.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

TimNJ said:


> Put my order in for this:
> 
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XNB02Z
> 
> Have to wait, none in the warehouse.


Lots of places have it in stock including Home Depot, Tool Nut, Amazon, and I am sure many others. 

Please report back how it does after you have used it for awhile. I want to know how it drives thru hardwoods. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think all the battery guns are two big and heavy. They are just not there yet for my liking. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XDS01Z The only company that makes it. 
Blades are $20 each 
I am buying this soon..

In one picture its shows a breakable razor blade.. I think it might take them? YUP IT DOES. Manual says so.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Peter_C said:


> Lots of places have it in stock including Home Depot, Tool Nut, Amazon, and I am sure many others.
> 
> Please report back how it does after you have used it for awhile. I want to know how it drives thru hardwoods. :thumbsup:



I ordered it through Acme. They had a 10% off sale.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XDS01Z The only company that makes it.
> Blades are $20 each
> I am buying this soon..
> 
> In one picture its shows a breakable razor blade.. I think it might take them? YUP IT DOES. Manual says so.


I don't do much sheetrock work....but if I did....:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> I think all the battery guns are two big and heavy. They are just not there yet for my liking.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



According to Tools of the Trade this is lighter than the XNB01z. Another nice feature is tool less clearing of a nail jam.

I have the 01 and have been generally happy with it. 
Not sure how the 02 will fit in tight corners. The 01 is odd shaped with a narrower nose.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> Don't know why it won't let me post the photos.
> 
> I took two pieces of 1X oak and shot a 2" nail into them.
> 
> ...



About to exchange my 18V Hitachi for the third time. Won’t push the nail all the way out, I have to remove nails, release the nose latch and wiggle the gun for every nail. A 2.5” nail is left sticking out over 1.5”. Pretty safe to say the hitachi cordless finishers are junk. My 18 gauge still works but it won’t drive the nails all the way. Not even close. 

I might exchange the 15 for a new one then sell it on CL just to get rid of it. It really belongs in the trash.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

This Makita has a tool less feature for clearing nail jams.

Just flip up a cover and presto, nail is right there.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

TimNJ said:


> This Makita has a tool less feature for clearing nail jams.
> 
> Just flip up a cover and presto, nail is right there.


The hightacci doesn’t require a tool either but having to clear every nail is ridiculous.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

Big Johnson said:


> About to exchange my 18V Hitachi for the third time. Won’t push the nail all the way out, I have to remove nails, release the nose latch and wiggle the gun for every nail. A 2.5” nail is left sticking out over 1.5”. Pretty safe to say the hitachi cordless finishers are junk. My 18 gauge still works but it won’t drive the nails all the way. Not even close.
> 
> I might exchange the 15 for a new one then sell it on CL just to get rid of it. It really belongs in the trash.


Have you tried the Milwaukee cordless nailers? I have the 15g and the 16g straight and haven't had any trouble with either of them. They are a bit heavy, but I don't think any of the battery only nailers are much, if any, lighter. Both sink 2-1/2 nails into everything I've tried them on, but I've not yet used them to try and punch through 2" of exotic hardwood. 1" maple into pine 2x no problem, used some stainless 2-1/2 15g I had on hand to tack some wet pressure treated 2x4 to a PT 4x4 and it sunk them about 3/32 under the surface which is where it seems to set everything. 

I've read a lot of negative things about Milwaukee's battery guns, although mostly the 18g, but they seem to work fine for me. I bought Ryobi's 18g due to the overwhelmingly negative reviews on the Milwaukee and it has also worked very well. Had the Grex 18g gas gun been available at the time I probably would have bought it, but at $500 or whatever it is, that's a hard bullet to bite.

Also bought Makita's 23g pinner and have mixed feelings on it. It works great in soft woods, but the whole reason for a micro nailer IMO is shooting nails in pre-finished molding which is often hardwood and it won't set nails sub-flush on any hardwoods I've tried that are more than 1/2" thick. That is was shooting pre finished (soft white 2 part paint of some kind with glass smooth finish) 3/4" maple toekick into 5/8 plywood and the 3 nails I shot all ended up sticking out a bit under a 32nd. As I'm sure everyone here knows, they are impossible to set, so I ended up clipping them flush with some flush cut pliers and did my best to create a tiny depression with a center punch and crayoned them. Definitely not impressed with that gun.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

18V X2 LXT® Lithium‑Ion (36V) Brushless Cordless 14" Cut‑Off Saw Kit 

https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XWL01PT

NOICE!


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> 18V X2 LXT® Lithium‑Ion (36V) Brushless Cordless 14" Cut‑Off Saw Kit
> 
> https://www.makitatools.com/products/details/XWL01PT
> 
> NOICE!


Saw that on a tool website a week or so ago, nice to see manufacturers venturing into somewhat niche tools. Really would have liked to see it have two speed modes with the ability to use a dry cut blade. The abrasives require lots of speed (that saw listed at 3,800) but the dry cut blades are only rated around 1,800. DC brushless motors are so easy to regulate speed on, without sacrificing torque I don't know why they wouldn't do this.

I can't think of a use I would need a cordless abrasive saw for, but I can see metal stud framing crews using these on commercial sites and not have to fight for a spot on the spider box. If I was a welder with a welding rig, this would be nice to have on the truck without having to fire up a generator or the welding machine to power a cutoff saw for 20 seconds. Maybe for a rebar crew? I would prefer a cordless shear to this thing there are probably others who would want this for various reasons. 

Curious to see how sturdy the bed is, I've used quite a few abrasive saws and the ones with flimsy bed, fences and holding clamp are not very inspiring. They are touting its light weight so I hope they saved the weight somewhere but the bed.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TRThomas said:


> Saw that on a tool website a week or so ago, nice to see manufacturers venturing into somewhat niche tools. Really would have liked to see it have two speed modes with the ability to use a dry cut blade. The abrasives require lots of speed (that saw listed at 3,800) but the dry cut blades are only rated around 1,800. DC brushless motors are so easy to regulate speed on, without sacrificing torque I don't know why they wouldn't do this.
> 
> I can't think of a use I would need a cordless abrasive saw for, but I can see metal stud framing crews using these on commercial sites and not have to fight for a spot on the spider box. If I was a welder with a welding rig, this would be nice to have on the truck without having to fire up a generator or the welding machine to power a cutoff saw for 20 seconds. Maybe for a rebar crew? I would prefer a cordless shear to this thing there are probably others who would want this for various reasons.
> 
> Curious to see how sturdy the bed is, I've used quite a few abrasive saws and the ones with flimsy bed, fences and holding clamp are not very inspiring. They are touting its light weight so I hope they saved the weight somewhere but the bed.



Cordless rebar cutter you say??

yeah, they got that.$$$$$$$


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

TimNJ said:


> Cordless rebar cutter you say??
> 
> yeah, they got that.$$$$$$$
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wpm2BaMNJxI


Yeah, thats the one. They also have a cordless rebar/all-thread flush cutting saw. At almost $1,700 its expensive, but its fast. If I was running a rebar crew it would probably be a worthwhile investment. Then again, a cordless metal cutting circular saw (5-7/8") at 1/8 the cost and 1/6 the weight would likely cut as fast at the expense of noise, sparks, flying razor sharp metal chips and probably not suitable for the lowest paid guy on the crew to run, safely.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> Yeah, thats the one. They also have a cordless rebar/all-thread flush cutting saw. At almost $1,700 its expensive, but its fast. If I was running a rebar crew it would probably be a worthwhile investment. Then again, a cordless metal cutting circular saw (5-7/8") at 1/8 the cost and 1/6 the weight would likely cut as fast at the expense of noise, sparks, flying razor sharp metal chips and probably not suitable for the lowest paid guy on the crew to run, safely.


The bids on high-rise projects make this tool look cheap.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

any one have the Makita 36v vacuum? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

There's a backpack one on ebay for cheap.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> There's a backpack one on ebay for cheap.


ya was thinking about that one would work great for handheld tools.
but 50cfm... just not to sure. the new dewalt flexvolt is 120cfm think i'm gonna pass on the sales and wait it out till release. 
some killer deals on makita vacs backpack for 250 and the roll around one for $500 with 2 5ah battery's and double charger.

The Makita zero clearance miter saw has one of the best footprints I've seen. I have to get it.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> ya was thinking about that one would work great for handheld tools.
> but 50cfm... just not to sure. the new dewalt flexvolt is 120cfm think i'm gonna pass on the sales and wait it out till release.
> some killer deals on makita vacs backpack for 250 and the roll around one for $500 with 2 5ah battery's and double charger.
> 
> The Makita zero clearance miter saw has one of the best footprints I've seen. I have to get it.


That Dewalt vac does look nice, and comes with a radio remote rather than Bluetooth that is only compatible with their tools. I'm on the same page with the Makita backpack vacuum, its pretty lacking in power and capacity although I've read on several reviews that it works much better if you retrofit it with a larger diameter hose. 

I was planning on selling my Milwaukee cordless 10" saw and get the Makita x2 but after seeing it in person it was too bulky for what I use the cordless saw for. If my Dewalt 12" ever dies, which doesn't seem likely, I would buy the new 12" front slide Makita corded saw. Thing has almost as much vertical capacity as my old 15" Hitachi saw.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

my little 50 buck makita vacuum get 46cfm :blink: 
https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=3135&catid=2


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> my little 50 buck makita vacuum get 46cfm :blink:
> https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=tool&id=3135&catid=2



How does that work?
That looks just like an Oreck that I got for free when I bought one of their electric vacuums.

The way it worked it's no wonder they gave them away for free.


----------



## r a s (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> How does that work?
> That looks just like an Oreck that I got for free when I bought one of their electric vacuums.
> 
> The way it worked it's no wonder they gave them away for free.


These vacuums work great. If you need to suck up much drywall dust then I'd recommend buying a second filter as the cloth can fill up pretty quick. Both the vacuums and the filters last a long time.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

it's really not bad for small stuff. It does pick up dust and drywall crumbs. won't pick up fasteners or coins but really handy. only complait is fills up to fast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Bummer.
My new 16ga. nail gun quit driving nails.
Couldn't even get it to sink them in 5/4 WP.

Dropped it off at the Makita Service Center wed. afternoon.


"First time I've seen one of these" says the tech.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

The Makita double charger is 3 times the size. what the hell? is a foot long








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> The Makita double charger is 3 times the size. what the hell? is a foot long
> View attachment 470393
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It is a monster, heavy too. I have 2 of them.


----------



## SPG (Mar 9, 2017)

cedarboarder said:


> The Makita double charger is 3 times the size. what the hell? is a foot long


But at least you can have each side play a different tune! :clap::whistling


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

SPG said:


> But at least you can have each side play a different tune! :clap::whistling


I don't like the music.. I waste an hour everyday trying to pick a song. haha jk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> It is a monster, heavy too. I have 2 of them.


I was gunna sell it and wait till I got another single rapid with a kit. but the USB port is a nice feature, im keeping it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

random thought you would think Dewalt would have been the first to make the cordless coffee maker.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> random thought you would think Dewalt would have been the first to make the cordless coffee maker.


In many ways they did by coming out with their cordless 120volt power supply.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

would be nice to do full pots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

TimNJ said:


> Bummer.
> My new 16ga. nail gun quit driving nails.
> Couldn't even get it to sink them in 5/4 WP.
> 
> ...


"Won't be the last" says the customer.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> random thought you would think Dewalt would have been the first to make the cordless coffee maker.
> View attachment 470405
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Makita has had a 18v LXT cordless coffee maker out for a number of years now. Never seen or used one so no idea how well it does or doesn't work.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> Makita has had a 18v LXT cordless coffee maker out for a number of years now. Never seen or used one so no idea how well it does or doesn't work.


I got one for Christmas and has been awesome on the job, camping, and fishing. it also comes with a cord to plug in 120v. 
yes it's slow. yes the cups are small. but it's a good coffee. I just brew 2 cups back to back with a 5 ah. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I got the Makita drywall cutter and the tool line up flyer was a new one...
and a new coffee maker in it... I have never seen before looks like a revision and unreleased I think 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> I got the Makita drywall cutter and the tool line up flyer was a new one...
> and a new coffee maker in it... I have never seen before looks like a revision and unreleased I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


If it's not brushless, coilless and waterless I'm not interested.


----------



## rblakes1 (Jan 8, 2015)

cedarboarder said:


> I got the Makita drywall cutter


Did you get the one that looks like a roto zip, or the one that looks like a jig saw?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

rblakes1 said:


> Did you get the one that looks like a roto zip, or the one that looks like a jig saw?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


jig saw model , going to be using it tomorrow. 
Got a deal on the wood blades for it... $36 Canadian a 2 pack :laughing:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Got my Makita battery/ac flood light today.
I can see why Leo said it is not that bright, because it's not that bright.

However for what I need it for it's perfect.
I just need to shine light on my doors when I'm installing them in the old houses from the '50's and 60's when windows and lights were apparently out of style.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

some more finds. New model of die grinder with variable speed I hope. 
and also a new multitool model


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> jig saw model , going to be using it tomorrow.
> Got a deal on the wood blades for it... $36 Canadian a 2 pack :laughing:


I have that saw, it is awesome on sheetrock. Opening up sheetrock with a knife is probably my least favorite thing to do, but with the saw it is effortless and with a vacuum hooked up completely dustless. This is the only tool I own that could ever persuade me to buy that Makita backpack vac. With Milwaukees latest offering, however I would probably go team red. 

Also, I wouldn't waste your money on the Makita gypsum blades for cutting rock. You can us 2 or 3 sections of 3/4" snap off utility blades, and they work just about the same as the $13/each Makita blades. I wrecked the blade that comes with the saw on the first cut I made hitting a screw head, folded 3 or 4 teeth completely backwards.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> I have that saw, it is awesome on sheetrock. Opening up sheetrock with a knife is probably my least favorite thing to do, but with the saw it is effortless and with a vacuum hooked up completely dustless. This is the only tool I own that could ever persuade me to buy that Makita backpack vac. With Milwaukees latest offering, however I would probably go team red.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't waste your money on the Makita gypsum blades for cutting rock. You can us 2 or 3 sections of 3/4" snap off utility blades, and they work just about the same as the $13/each Makita blades. I wrecked the blade that comes with the saw on the first cut I made hitting a screw head, folded 3 or 4 teeth completely backwards.


if it didn't take Olfa blades I would not have got it haha. I'm wondering what other blades I can clamp in it. the backpack vac was tempting but the dust bag is just too tiny. 
going to use with my shop vac till I get a decent dust extractor. Bosch or Milwaukee. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> if it didn't take Olfa blades I would not have got it haha. I'm wondering what other blades I can clamp in it. the backpack vac was tempting but the dust bag is just too tiny.
> going to use with my shop vac till I get a decent dust extractor. Bosch or Milwaukee.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Any 3/4" snap blades. Tajima makes the best ones I have used. I tried some cheap "serrated" snap blades I bought from Amazon but they shattered on me when I tried to clamp them in the chuck. I really don't understand how makita justifies the cost of those blades. I can buy a 12" long carbide tooth (with.. 40? carbide teeth) Diablo demo blade for $20, or a 2" piece of stamped steel for $7 less.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> some more finds. New model of die grinder with variable speed I hope.
> and also a new multitool model


Isn't the Multi-tool just the toolless model and the tool model?
I have the top one, tooless blade change.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> Any 3/4" snap blades. Tajima makes the best ones I have used. I tried some cheap "serrated" snap blades I bought from Amazon but they shattered on me when I tried to clamp them in the chuck. I really don't understand how makita justifies the cost of those blades. I can buy a 12" long carbide tooth (with.. 40? carbide teeth) Diablo demo blade for $20, or a 2" piece of stamped steel for $7 less.


blades are made in Japan. must be why so expensive. 
I was gunna try the Olfa black heavy duty blades. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Isn't the Multi-tool just the toolless model and the tool model?
> I have the top one, tooless blade change.


could be I've only seen your model for sale with tooless

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

TimNJ said:


> Bummer.
> My new 16ga. nail gun quit driving nails.
> Couldn't even get it to sink them in 5/4 WP.
> 
> ...



OK this sucks.
Dropped off the nail gun at the service center. They called me up Mon. and said they have another one for me because it's so new there are no parts in stock, so I went up there and picked it up.
Today I go to use it to nail on some brickmold and the same thing all over again on the new one they gave me.

Working around the corner from the service center tomorrow. Guy should be glad to see me again


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

was having same issue with the razor blades breaking. if you put the blade on an a 45 it won't break as easy









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> was having same issue with the razor blades breaking. if you put the blade on an a 45 it won't break as easy


So what do you think of the tool so far? Is it working with the razor blade? Would you buy it again?
Thanks!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Peter_C said:


> So what do you think of the tool so far? Is it working with the razor blade? Would you buy it again?
> Thanks!


For the one wall it was great. On the other wall was 2 layers of fire rated. Hitting tones of screws breaking tones of razor blades (A wall I just built and the plumbers cut up for no reason). But was a elevator room so need the dust control. Glad I didn't use the expensive blades :laughing: . Just going to cut at the stud edges next time, then just add blocking. 
Going to need some more time with it. 

It works until you hit a screw.
I'm going to need some more time with it.
Tomorrow I'll be cutting a ceiling so hopefully that goes better with no screws in the way. Ill have a verdict by tomorrow night :hammer:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Used it on the ceiling with the drywall blade works great. Cuts dust and the mess down a great deal. I've been in renovations since a teenage, too many years its been dust mess and drywall in my pocket. almost had tears of joy using it lol. 

If you do a decent amount of drywall demo its worth it. This saves the vapor barrier from getting cut up and worth every penny in time saved.


----------



## TRThomas (Sep 21, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> was having same issue with the razor blades breaking. if you put the blade on an a 45 it won't break as easy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd recommend trying the Tajima blades out, I've had the same pieces of blade in the saw since I first put them in. They are really hard to snap off when using them in a knife, and they are also really flexible which I think aids in them not breaking when I hit screws. I actually think they cut a little better as the cutting edge gets chipped up. As for cleanliness, nothing I've ever used for cutting drywall compares to this thing with a dust extractor hooked up. I'm hesitant to say it gets 100% of the dust, but its pretty damn close.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Got a replacement for my 16ga nail gun yesterday.
Test fired about a dozen shots at the service center. 2 1/2" into yellow pine 2x4.
Every one right in and countersunk.

I have half a dozen interior doors to put in tomorrow so I will give it a work out.


Still every time I hit "Upload" to post a picture I get "Failed" message.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TRThomas said:


> I'd recommend trying the Tajima blades out, I've had the same pieces of blade in the saw since I first put them in. They are really hard to snap off when using them in a knife, and they are also really flexible which I think aids in them not breaking when I hit screws. I actually think they cut a little better as the cutting edge gets chipped up. As for cleanliness, nothing I've ever used for cutting drywall compares to this thing with a dust extractor hooked up. I'm hesitant to say it gets 100% of the dust, but its pretty damn close.


Must have more tensile strength , the black heavy duty blades SO brittle oddly


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> Still every time I hit "Upload" to post a picture I get "Failed" message.


Resize them till they upload. Had the same thing happen.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Got it.
Photo is two pieces of oak 1x and 2" nail shot through them.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> View attachment 471311
> 
> 
> Got it.
> Photo is two pieces of oak 1x and 2" nail shot through them.


not sure about the through part haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

oh my bad right through er

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That's the boards turned up side down to show the nails coming out the back:thumbsup:


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

bummer ,I got this https://www.amazon.com/SIMPSON-STRO...&qid=1545161949&sr=8-4&keywords=simpson+epoxy awhile back .Attempted to use it to drill a hole to mount a hold down in a wall and it is to Large .to wide ,to deep . well this makes this alot less reliable or useful .Have yet to use it to do much .


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

JFM constr said:


> bummer ,I got this https://www.amazon.com/SIMPSON-STRO...&qid=1545161949&sr=8-4&keywords=simpson+epoxy awhile back .*Attempted to use it to drill a hole* to mount a hold down in a wall and it is to Large .to wide ,to deep . well this makes this alot less reliable or useful .Have yet to use it to do much .


Honestly I can't imagine trying to drill a hole with what you linked above. :laughing: I have used it for earthquake retrofitting and tying concrete together.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

Peter_C said:


> Honestly I can't imagine trying to drill a hole with what you linked above. :laughing: I have used it for earthquake retrofitting and tying concrete together.


not sure what you are saying.you have the machine/tool and you use it to drill holes in concrete or you cannot imagine using it to drill holes with


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

JFM constr said:


> not sure what you are saying.you have the machine/tool and you use it to drill holes in concrete or you cannot imagine using it to drill holes with


I was being a :jester: taking your words literally, as I have no idea what "machine/tool" you are discussing. You linked to epoxy and said "You attempted to drill a hole with it", for which the epoxy won't drill very well. Sorry for my failed attempt at humor.


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/Makita-XRH07...0&sr=8-20&keywords=makita+rotary+hammer+drill
oops ,thanks for letting me know .wrong link. this there 9/16" cordless hammer drill


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Very interesting:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Another thread about the Makita cordless planer not having a guide fence.
Yet the model they sell in UK has the guide fence.
The US planer has the hole under the height adjustment dial where the guide fence goes, just they don't give a guide fence.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Copy Paslode much?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Another thread about the Makita cordless planer not having a guide fence.
> 
> Yet the model they sell in UK has the guide fence.
> 
> The US planer has the hole under the height adjustment dial where the guide fence goes, just they don't give a guide fence.


mine came with a guide fence in Canada. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Copy Paslode much?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





I thought you were a Grex man?
I read Grex was coming out with a nailer that used plain old AAA batteries.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> Copy Paslode much?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I wonder if they bought a license from paslode to market those outside the US. It even has the stupid flashing led that runs the battery dead.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> I wonder if they bought a license from paslode to market those outside the US. It even has the stupid flashing led that runs the battery dead.


my first 18v makita flashlight would drain dead because of the red led when not used. and almost bricked some batterys as well

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

You can typically order parts/ accessories with part#


TimNJ said:


> Another thread about the Makita cordless planer not having a guide fence.
> Yet the model they sell in UK has the guide fence.
> The US planer has the hole under the height adjustment dial where the guide fence goes, just they don't give a guide fence.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Different color twin.


Big Johnson said:


> I wonder if they bought a license from paslode to market those outside the US. It even has the stupid flashing led that runs the battery dead.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

CityDecks said:


> You can typically order parts/ accessories with part#
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk



I came across the part numbers for a bevel guide and a fence. Forgot to write them down and now I will have to search for them again.
I think I found them on Amazon. uk site.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Ordered this from Amamzon.uk :www.makitauk.com/products/front/?model=GF600SE

I hate Amazon.
I placed the order last week. Shipping was $30 for 10 days and $35 for 2nd day. So naturally paid an extra $5.
At the time of order it said delivery Tues.
Next day it said delivery Mon. I thought great!
Monday comes and goes, nothing.
Take the tracking number and check it on DHL's site and it says the thing is in Madrid.
Everyday I check and Amazon keeps pushing the delivery date back and DHL doesn't change. Still in Madrid.


By Friday I contact Amazon and they agree to refund my shipping charge for the hassle and tell me I will have it this Tues.

Sat. morning email from Amazon...order cancelled and refunded

I get a hold of Amazon again. They tell me DHL sent it back to them and it could have been damaged by DHL or DHL messaed up the shipping label and couldn't read it. They told me re-order so I did.
Now it says "Delivery by Thurs."

We shall see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

A thought. Amazon holds on items to increase shipping times. In Vancouver, Amazon prime just means they don't hold on to it for week before shipping. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Coming tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Got it today


















Bottom photo is shooting 2" nail into laminated brickmould.
The top is the gas and bottom is the 18v.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Came as a "kit": nailer, 2 batteries, case, charger.
Charger is UK 220. Had to improvise it to charge the batteries off my table saw outlet.

Let's just say it's a good thing the gov't shutdown so I'm guessing OSHA couldn't inspect my "adapter":laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Might be getting the Makita 10" 36v sliding miter this weekend... 
that front rail system is impressive 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Got to use the new GF600 gas finish nailer today.
Drastic difference shooting 8d nails. Lots of power behind each shot and every one of them countersunk.
Kept the gas nailer inside based on what others have said about cold and gas.

My 18v I leave in the truck. I also used that and being cold and not a fully charged 5.0 battery and the 6d nails into casing didn't go in.

Decided to try putting in a fully charged 5.0 and at the same time warmed up the nailer next to the customers furnace.
Then it shot the nails no problem.
Maybe need to bring both of them in at night.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

TimNJ said:


> I came across the part numbers for a bevel guide and a fence. Forgot to write them down and now I will have to search for them again.
> I think I found them on Amazon. uk site.


I have the corded planer and added a bevel guide and dust attachments. I found that, if you have time, it has been far more reasonable to order Makita parts off of ebay international suppliers. The dust attachments make a world of difference in mess. I'm not sure if they fit the 18V planer, but here are some links to items I ordered for my planer:

Bevel guide:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002H4A1Q/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Dust nozzle: https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Makita...g-Nozzle-JAPAN-/333032381738?oid=332976198978

Dust bag: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Genuine-Ma...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That's what I do now when looking for a new Makita.
I go on UK sites and see what is available that's different from US.

Interesting conversation with a guy from England. I was talking to him about all the different cordless tools they seem to have that we don't.

He told me all the jobsites there must keep their electric cords and air hoses run in conduit on the job sites. Cords and hoses laying around equal big safety violation. Applies to residential and commercial.


----------



## Mr_Stop (Aug 15, 2016)

That would almost make me go all cordless for sure. In watching a few Brittish shows on home construction/remodeling (taken with a grain of salt), residential work seems to be run more like a commercial operation with safety vests, hard hats and the like.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Seems like any conduit big enough to run a cord or hose through would be a bigger trip hazard than just a plain cord or hose. That just seems stupid.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

For sure but no twist when in pipe straight and clear site. All cordless would be a must by me


VinylHanger said:


> Seems like any conduit big enough to run a cord or hose through would be a bigger trip hazard than just a plain cord or hose. That just seems stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> Seems like any conduit big enough to run a cord or hose through would be a bigger trip hazard than just a plain cord or hose. That just seems stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Another thing he told me was step ladders can not be used for working from. They are only to be used to gain access to your "work platform", which would be scaffold or bakers scaffold.

His brother was an inspector for the English version of OSHA.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Jeez, and I thought we had arbitrary rules. What would you do in a small closet. Buy a tiny scaffold?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> Another thing he told me was step ladders can not be used for working from. They are only to be used to gain access to your "work platform", which would be scaffold or bakers scaffold.
> 
> 
> 
> His brother was an inspector for the English version of OSHA.


I thought as long you got 3 points of contact on a ladder...

I love scaffold. Really have to do something stupid to die on it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> Jeez, and I thought we had arbitrary rules. What would you do in a small closet. Buy a tiny scaffold?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


gotta use tube and clamp and custom cut planks. haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

https://www.makitatools.com/company...nounces-world-s-first-cordless-drywall-sander

Nice addition to cordless, but I wish they would hurry up and put out a cordless table saw.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> https://www.makitatools.com/company...nounces-world-s-first-cordless-drywall-sander
> 
> 
> 
> Nice addition to cordless, but I wish they would hurry up and put out a cordless table saw.


thanks for sharing. I must have it...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Max 35 minutes runtime on a 5.0 battery. If you are doing a whole house, better have a fair amount of batteries and a quick charger. Surprised they didn't do the 18 x 2 setup.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Leo G said:


> Max 35 minutes runtime on a 5.0 battery. If you are doing a whole house, better have a fair amount of batteries and a quick charger. Surprised they didn't do the 18 x 2 setup.


Definitely need batteries if you hook to the cordless vac too.

Thinking 18v just for less weight...my guess??


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

beter late than never.. Makita Autofeed Screwdriver Attachment for drywall gun.
https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=newaccessorydetailstemp&id=1961&from=tool


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Doesn't say how many screws it holds.

I had an auto feed screw gun way back when. DuoFast made it.
Had a Sioux screw gun that the cannister attached to.

I didn't like it. It was big and clumsy to use.

This Makita looks small, which is why I was wondering how many screws it holds.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

https://www.makitatools.com/product...il&utm_term=0_653957b024-8f235a6f4b-204807401


Still no battery table saw


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

seeing the sander in stores now $700 Canadian. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> Doesn't say how many screws it holds.
> 
> I had an auto feed screw gun way back when. DuoFast made it.
> Had a Sioux screw gun that the cannister attached to.
> ...


that thing was heavy and unbalanced


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

cedarboarder said:


> beter late than never.. Makita Autofeed Screwdriver Attachment for drywall gun.
> https://www.makita.ca/index2.php?event=newaccessorydetailstemp&id=1961&from=tool





rrk said:


> that thing was heavy and unbalanced


I have used it side by side with the Grabber SuperDrive and don't waste your money on the Makita,, The screw jams are the worst. The Grabber SuperDrive has been on the market over 20 years,, tried and true:thumbsup:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder if they even test soemnof the stuff they send out. That goes for all tool companies.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin Rhoades (Apr 18, 2017)

VinylHanger said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they even test soemnof the stuff they send out. That goes for all tool companies.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I wish they would send tools to me to demo and tell them what to change/fix before mass production. The Makita 36v rear handle saw is about the best thing since sliced bread IMO, but it could be a lot better if they had just had some real framers try it before production started. The hook is way too big, wet sawdust jams the guard open, the bevel hard stops like to jam up, etc.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Justin Rhoades said:


> I wish they would send tools to me to demo and tell them what to change/fix before mass production. The Makita 36v rear handle saw is about the best thing since sliced bread IMO, but it could be a lot better if they had just had some real framers try it before production started. The hook is way too big, wet sawdust jams the guard open, the bevel hard stops like to jam up, etc.


I don't know what they were thinking with that hook. Must be for a wide TJI. It should have a smaller one that could be clipped in it's place.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't know what they were thinking with that hook. Must be for a wide TJI. It should have a smaller one that could be clipped in it's place.


That would make sense.
Around here most new builds are all TJI joists but still truss for roof.

TJI's on the roof for custom homes though.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

TimNJ said:


> My 18 ga finish nailer quit retractingthe hammer all the way back after a shot.
> Dropped it off at the Makita service center Thursday at the end of the day.
> 
> called me Monday morning and said it's done.
> ...


didnt you drop that one off 2 times before that? Or was that someone else?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That was a 16 ga finish nailer that they replaced. 
My 18 ga did go in for service I think in Jan or Feb. this year. They fixed it and gave it back that time.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Haven't seen this yet... Makita DCB200A 18V LXT Cordless Heated Blanket, Could use it to keep the batteries toasty in the winter hehe.. 
https://bcfasteners.com/shop/makita-dcb200a-18v-lxt-cordless-heated-blanket/


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Never saw that before.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Haven't seen this drywall screwgun anywhere yet.
https://www.amazon.co.jp/マキタ-Makita...030WY8QVT03&psc=1&refRID=P0C8DSVFQ030WY8QVT03


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Incase you are tired of lifting a battery. Wear it on your belt. 
https://www.amazon.co.jp/マキタ-Makita...VWRPGD57JCS&psc=1&refRID=7EXHTXV8DVWRPGD57JCS


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You often shop on the Japanese Amazon?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Leo G said:


> You often shop on the Japanese Amazon?


I shop on UK Amazon, but not Japan.

I got the idea to look up Japanese Makita market tools and saw that screw gun.

Amazon has some kind of link on the site to translate but when I tried to use it, it comes back with off the wall results. If I don't use the link and just enter Makita, it will show the tools with less unrelated junk.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Leo G said:


> You often shop on the Japanese Amazon?





TimNJ said:


> I shop on UK Amazon, but not Japan.
> 
> I got the idea to look up Japanese Makita market tools and saw that screw gun.
> 
> Amazon has some kind of link on the site to translate but when I tried to use it, it comes back with off the wall results. If I don't use the link and just enter Makita, it will show the tools with less unrelated junk.


My wife shops Japan amazon before she goes to Japan and has it sent to her sisters house and brings stuff back. She has a Japanese credit card.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My wife shops Japan amazon before she goes to Japan and has it sent to her sisters house and brings stuff back. She has a Japanese credit card.


How does she do the translation on the site?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> How does she do the translation on the site?


Japanese is her first language. She can read and write it.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Any word on the Makita drywall sander? 
Price is not bad compared to festool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I know the tools been brought up already, but I would like to call out makita on this statement 
"MAKITA ANNOUNCES WORLD'S FIRST CORDLESS DRYWALL SANDER" July 3, 2019 https://www.makitatools.com/company...nounces-world-s-first-cordless-drywall-sander
BULL ****!! Its not the first but its the only one around...
Metabo 18V Long Reach Drywall Sander Cordless Jun 16, 2017




Discontinued-


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Maybe they interpret it as "Makita's First (available) Worldwide Cordless Drywall Sander":laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

"The world's first Makita cordless drywall sander" lol


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

The wait is over... Makita 18v cordless tv.
http://forum.toolsinaction.com/topic/15276-cordless-tvradio-tv100/


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah, Jerry Springer on the job site!

I swear some of my customers may have been on that show.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

It even comes with bunny ears antanta... do those even work any more?


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

They aren't stopping at tvs. You gotta eat too right?
Patentes on cordless makita microwave https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2018225626A1/en

Power gloves! https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2018225499A1/en

18v Power supply, possible changes on the 18v battery! https://patents.google.com/patent/JP2018174144A/en

Makita exo skeleton!!! https://patents.google.com/patent/WO2018193817A1/en


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

1 & 3 look pretty cool.
A massive battery charger that is sized with the stackable storage cases and then the microwave that is also sized with the stackable storage cases.

Hot lunch on the jobsite:thumbsup:


----------

